# MY SEXY BRUTE! after 2000$ of work:)



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

:rockn:SILVER BRUTE IS *BEFORE* , AND RED AND BLACK BRUTE IS *AFTER*

Boys i have these fallowing mods done to it

-Tie rod and tie rod end upgraded
- HMF swamp series pipe XL
- 2 inch lift
- 2 inch spacer ( each side) 
- snorkel 
- Dynojet 138 front , 140 rear , neddle 3 rd notch
- Rad relocation
- Clutch springs
- ITP c series rims (not in picture) 
- 28" maxxis mudbugs 
- K & N air filter
- Dynatek black box chip. 
- Painted red racks
- painted red plastic peices.
- Oh and had to strip the silver paint off the black plastic which was funnnnn:rockn:

Tell me how much of a good job i did im 16 years old with alot of tellent


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Where do you get all of this money?


----------



## greg_bingham (Feb 9, 2010)

I like a more subdued look- I think the galaxy silver and nocturne blue plastics are the most attractive. it looks "loud" but i'm 38 and my taste is a bit different. 

Greg


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

exacly . im a young guy. and my money comes from not drinkin' nor smoking ' nor drugs unlike my buddy's do. they have ****** quads . and its all time and saving and working a jobs people offer you. and it take real tallent to do all this yourself at 16 im proud. and thats my baby. i wish my rims were in that picture. next year im planing on getting 29.5 outlaws


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

dang... I would have traded you my black plastics for your silver...


----------



## greg_bingham (Feb 9, 2010)

It should attract the attention of the ladies.

the paint on the skids is gonna look roachy pretty quick, unfrtunately.


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

actuallly ive been through bush and they held up really really good. theres probaly one little small chip from a rock hitting it . . the paint is chip resistant so im sure it will hold up and i repaint every winter. this winter my a -arms are getting painted red since the rust is starting already.....


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

silver plastic were chipping and cracks in them since the silver coating had an affect on the plastic. soo thats why i peeled the silver off. every since then , no more cracking


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good, keep up the good work!


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks


----------



## troydorics (Feb 6, 2010)

looks great... keep up the good work


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

guimond47 said:


> exacly . im a young guy. and my money comes from not drinkin' nor smoking ' nor drugs unlike my buddy's do. they have ****** quads . and its all time and saving and working a jobs people offer you. and it take real tallent to do all this yourself at 16 im proud. and thats my baby. i wish my rims were in that picture. next year im planing on getting 29.5 outlaws


1st - good job
2nd- great to here of a young man with his head screwed on straight in this day an times, keep up the good work, you have a right to be proud, never let anyone tell you different.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good work. congrats on the DIY!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Long as you're happy with the finished product thats all that matters!! :rockn:

Always nice to get done and sit back and look and be happy and think, I did all that myself! It's a good feeling.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good man.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks good bud. Alot of detail. Who cares what everyone else says about it. Now go let her eat !!!


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

good looking brute man!! Keep up the hard work because you will land the hottest chick out there with that kind of determination and the bike of course haha


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice bike,,, now don't do anything foolish like getting a full time girl. your money may be mis-directed. WELL DONE.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

good job man brute looks great


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Brute looks sharp! 

Thinking out loud, i would turn my snorkels around, the way you have them pointing now are possibly causing 3 things to work against you.

1.Engine intake drawing hot air emitting off the radiator
2.Belt intake drawing hot air emitting off the radiator
3.Belt exhaust emitting double hot air from the radiator, to the hot belt,and back to the radiator in a viscous cycle


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

The bike looks sweet man. I love the red and black , I got the 08 red and black from the factory wish it had more red like yours was thinking of powder coating the bumpers on mine. 

I'd have to agree about the snorks being that way.


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. the bike scores many eyes from many people. and as for my snorkels, i was cleaning it the day and i turned them to clean around it. i keep em face me when i ride soo no worries and the girlfriend does get jelous when i ride her(the bike) hahah


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

good job...


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

You did a great job now go out and show it off.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks good bud! It's always a great feeling to do something yourself and then step back and have that sense of pride knowing that you took your time and made what you wanted. :bigok:


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

oh ya , thanks guy for the compliments, i just wish i had the rims on at the time i took the picture.....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ take another pic..

All that pretty paint...too bad everything turns brown in the mud holes!!

Nice job man!


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Like Driller said... Take another pic! LOL


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Good thing you have all that _tellent_! Man, looking back at some of my bikes I must have some _tellent_ too!! Looks good! :rockn:


----------



## RuRandy (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks really good, looks like you put alot of time and effort into this...


----------

